# Fabricar un home theater



## JAVOMAN (Ago 14, 2007)

hola gente, hace mucho estaba buscando un foro como este y al fin lo pude encontrar, tengo una gran inquietud y anhelo personal  , poder fabricarme un home, ya *que* los precios del mercado son excesivos, me refiero a uno *que* realmente suene fuerte y tenga un buen sonido, no se si alguno pudo escuchar en los comercios el home de SONY, MUTEKI 6.2??, yo quede enamorado del equipo, pero me cai de espaldas al ver el precio $2900 pesos argentinos, asi *que* decidi hacerme uno en casa lo mas parecido *que* pueda,  , ya tengo la mayoria de los amplificadores, para cada uno de los canales, lo *que* no puedo encontrar es un circuito *que* pueda hacerme la división, de las frecuencias para dichos canales, si alguno me puede dar algunas pistas, prometo poner a disposicion del foro, el trabajo completo, una ves *que* lo tenga listo. gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2007)

Bueno algo para que te diviertas.
Surround sound decoder

Surround sound decoder2


----------



## JAVOMAN (Ago 16, 2007)

gracias cumpaaa..... lo estoy analisando, este diagrama vos ya lo armaste o lo sacaste de algun lado???'


----------



## zopilote (Ago 17, 2007)

Lee esto para comenzar.


----------



## JAVOMAN (Ago 20, 2007)

ok gracias, toy en eso , pero es muy complicado, no encuentro los componetes por aki, y se me esta haciendo un poco dificil, pero lo voy a lograr de una u otra forma lo voy a hacer, jajjajjaa gracias de nuevo


----------



## ravenss (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola como estas te queria comentar algo acerca de los home y es que no tienen divisores ni decodificadores para dividir la señal por ejemplo en .1 tenes 2 front 2 rear 1 sub y 1 center osea  canales distinos pero que los mismo te los provee cualquier reproductor de dvd o pc. por lo que tendrias que tener un amplificador de 6 canales y regulaciones de voliçumen en cada uno. con eso sobra. ahora si vos queres usar señales estereo lo que tendras que hacer es lo siguiente: desde un principio un selector de los dos modos estereo y 5.1 y despues un crossover que te mande una señal medio/alta a los satelites osea los 2 rear y los 2 front (tiene que ser stereo obviamente) de esas mismas salidas que van a ser derecha e izquierda pero con los graves recortados alimentas el parlante center con un sumador de señales, y por ultimo haces lo mismo que con el center pero con la señal estereo completa, despues de que este sumada la mandas a crossover que deje pasar las frequencias bajas para el sub y ya tenes tu 5.1 con opcion estereo. si te interesaesta modalidad hacemelo saber y te armo un diagrama para que lo comprendas y construyas. por otro lado un amplificador 5.1 tiene 6 canales pero los 4 de los 2 front y los 2 rear son de la misma potencia ahora el canal del sub es de mucha mas y el center un intermedio por ejemplo 15W para los 4 satelites 25W para el center y 45Wpara el sub. saludos!!!! y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## JAVOMAN (Ago 30, 2007)

gracias Ravenss, es lo *que* mas o menos lei, por alli, entre tanta teoria uno se pierde, pero estamos en la lucha, jajajjajjja, lo *que* estaba por hacer es *que* tengo una compu viejita, bueno no tan viejita, es un athlon 800, le voy a comprar una placa de sonido sound blaster (creo *que* son las mejores), *que* me tire directamente los canales 5.1 por separado y una placa de video con salida para TV , para conectar el televisor de 29" y a listo, le, mando como vos decis a cada canal un amplificador con volumen independiente, ya tengo la mayoria de los circuitos electronicos con los componentes y todo eso, estoy investigando la parte de construcion de las cajas de los parlates, *que* tambien es otro *<Palabra inncesariamente ordinaria>*, pero bueno, por ahora es todo teoria, cuando mas o menos lo tenga armado prometo subirlo, para recibir consejos, gracias.


----------

